# Dragon Blood ooops!!



## OldCanalBrewing (Nov 18, 2013)

JEEZ IM AN IDIOT!!!!!

Everything went fine...........until backsweetening and bottling. Long story short: too much sugar. So, what do I do? Do I make another smaller batch and just blend by pouring bottled DB into freshly made bucket of DB? Or can I get a few bottles of Riesling or another white to blend? Either way, I am going to need to blend.

Thoughts????

Thanks!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 18, 2013)

i would make another batch and blend.
if you ad that much of a wine, its not dragon blood anyloner.


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 18, 2013)

What is the SG of the too sweet stuff? At any rate, you've got good options. Other than the mentioned second batch mix you can try a sangria like solution to the problem. Lemon or lime juice alone may do the trick. You may want to try several "bottle at a time" options while a second batch is brewing.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Nov 18, 2013)

1.024. Too sweet. I got side tracked and dumped ALL sugar instead bit by bit. Oh well, another 3 weeks won't hurt.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds like your best bet. Make more and blend. Well, in the end, you'll have twice as much wine!


----------



## Arne (Nov 25, 2013)

Try mixing with some sparkling water. Don't think it has sugar in it. Just a thought . Arne.


----------



## Scott (Nov 25, 2013)

Just thinking out loud add some Brandy and make a port??? Or like others have said, make another and blend.

Good luck


----------

